# CLP Miniatures foaling cam More photos page 20!



## Connie P (Mar 4, 2012)

CLP Miniatures is expecting 2 foals this year. Red Snow is first up. She is bred to Izon and she is due 4-12-12 but is usually 2 to 3 weeks early. She is starting to bag up now. We will update on the boards, facebook and twitter as she progresses. We hope you can join us in the miracle of birth. 









Please feel free to call anytime if you see anything concerning or suspicious. 

http://www.marestare...lias=clpminis 

Bear Branch Painted Red Snow






Magic Mans All Izon Me


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the Marewatchers Club!

What a pretty mare - she and Izon should have a beautiful baby for you, have you tried this cross before?

Please post her progress here as I, for one, dont do twitter, facebook etc and I'm sure there are others too. And of course we love pictures and any news about your other animals, not just minis!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Anna! This is Red Snow and Izon's 3rd foal. She has had three colts crossed this way all black and white and all just gorgeous. I have never been disappointed. I am secretly hoping for a filly this time though. A healthy baby is most important but I would love a filly from this cross.

Here is their colt from last year CLP Dreamin In Color






Here is their colt from 09 CLP Bare Necessities






This is their 06 colt


----------



## MeganH (Mar 4, 2012)

ALL of these horses are gorgeous! My mare is due April 12th too. Can't wait to see these babies!


----------



## cassie (Mar 4, 2012)

YAY Connie!! you know I will be watching again for you! how is that gorgeous little filly doing from last year?

I was so excited to be able to see her born! do you have any new pictures of her?

7:30pm and Red Snow is grazing her stable

all your mares are just lovely!

really hope you get a stunning filly out of this cross this year! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Megan and best of luck with your foal!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Cassie~ Over The Moon is doing fantastic. I do not have any recent photos of her. It is SO muddy here I would be embarrassed to take any photos right now. She is still a tiny 23" and as sweet as the day is long. Spoiled rotten! We absolutely adore her!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 4, 2012)

Very exciting Connie! Both should be stunning foals!!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Connie. This is exciting you know... Red Snow and my Choctaw being half-sisters. Feather sure passes down his stunning beauty. So which other one do you have expecting, is it Valentina? Choctaw gave me a gorgeous filly this year (in my avatar)



and I think she will be the spitting image of Choctaw minus the white face. Her last year's colt "Lil Newt" is just so sweet I cannot go a single day without hugging him and telling him that I love him. They must get that sweetness from Feather. I put a lead on the little filly today and she did not even fight it. Good luck in your foaling. I know you are going to have such sweet and pretty babies!


----------



## cassie (Mar 5, 2012)

mega butt rubbing at 1:20am!!!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 5, 2012)

Connie P said:


> Thank you Cassie~ Over The Moon is doing fantastic. I do not have any recent photos of her. It is SO muddy here I would be embarrassed to take any photos right now. She is still a tiny 23" and as sweet as the day is long. Spoiled rotten! We absolutely adore her!


how very lovely for you Connie! she was such a darling foal! we all fell in love with her! 23" WOW mega CUTE!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Connie and thanks for joining us and sharing your gorgeous girl, I can't wait to see what these 2 do this year but I doubt it can get much better than the last foals



Come on please share Over the Moon



we don't care if she is muddy.

1.54am and she is walking a bit, hang on ! a few minutes later and she is quiet


----------



## cassie (Mar 5, 2012)

a little pacing from Snow at the moment... now she has dissapeared off camera LOL funny girl!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 5, 2012)

3.37am and she is still hiding.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 5, 2012)

There is only one little spot in the stall where Red Snow can hide and I guess she has found it.  Stinker.

Our second foal will be a cross between Annie X Feather.

Willow Creeks Dreamboat Annie






Stonehenge Painted Feather






Due date May 12th, 2012

Their 08 colt

Bear Branch Spirit Feather


----------



## Eagle (Mar 5, 2012)

wow


----------



## Connie P (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you Parm! 

@ Vickie - Valentina is not bred for this year but I will be breeding her this year for a 2013 foal because the cross between her and Feather is stunning and produces Champion after Champion.



I am so happy that you are getting such gorgeous foals from Choctaw. Feather is a one of a kind boy (in my eyes anyway). It is a true joy having him here with me. I could not have a better partner either (Jane Cutbirth Bonner - Bear Branch Ranch) so I still feel as though I have won the lottery!



We are partners with Feather and four mares.






From what I can see of Choctaw's little filly she is a beauty. So feminine looking.





Since you asked to see little Peanut (Over The Moon) I will put her photo up here for you all!



I don't have a great photo of her yet, but here ya go!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG Peanut is just adorable



Thanks for posting her


----------



## MeganH (Mar 5, 2012)

She is too cute!


----------



## cassie (Mar 5, 2012)

NAW Peanut is just TOO cute!!! what a darling little filly!

and WOW I am in love with Annie!!! I was already in love with Feather!

they are sure to have an absoloutly stunning foal together! yippee!!! i am so excited for you!

Its probably a good thing your on the other side of the world Connie! lol otherwise I think I would have to have one of your babies here with me! I love all your horses so much!

Snow standing quietly left hand bottom corner at 6:27pm

I saw you updated that she has started on her bag? thats very exciting!


----------



## cassie (Mar 5, 2012)

Snow is a little agitated at something at 8:36pm... lots of tail swishing happening... now a look back at her tummy...

lol and now back to eating of course hehe


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2012)

2.00am and she is stood quietly at the back


----------



## Connie P (Mar 6, 2012)

Her bag is progressing nicely. Getting ready to put the equipage on her. It is still a bit early, but I don't want her sneaking and foaling on me while I'm not paying attention. Hormones were raging yesterday. She was riding Sugar (whom is in heat) all afternoon out in the pasture.

Thank you Cassie for all your compliments on my horses.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2012)

poor Sugar having a big fat preggo girl jumping on her back


----------



## cassie (Mar 6, 2012)

naw poor Sugar and poor Snow!

yay for more udder progress!! I have her up again for you Connie!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you Cassie!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2012)

Gosh Connie, you are up early



up with the birdies


----------



## Connie P (Mar 7, 2012)

I get up between 4;30 and 5:00 a.m. everyday Eagle.  I have to have my coffee and workout before I go to the barn for morning chores. It's a routine. 

I put the equipage on Red Snow's halter this evening. She was acting pretty funny most of the day. It is still early for her, but I never trust these mares. Better to have everything ready just in case.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 8, 2012)

Maybe it's just me or my computer, but I can't really see anything. Is she in the upper corner? If so, it's pretty dark. I don't think I'd see anything if she was foaling in the corner.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 8, 2012)

Can anyone else see the cam????


----------



## Eagle (Mar 8, 2012)

2.04 am and all is quiet. The cam is working for me Parmela


----------



## Connie P (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmmmm, it's working fine for me Parmela. Sometimes she goes to the very top of the cam and stands along that wall - that is where you will not be able to see her. I have more trouble with cams. I wish I knew more about them. I can't seem to get the cam to cover the entire stall. She will move out into the main portion of the stall to foal though. I would like to purchase a new cam that is clearer for one thing and covers the entire stall.





Red Snow was acting very strange out in the pasture yesterday and had some blood around her privates. I hope she holds out a few more weeks because it is too early for this baby. I have two people waiting for fillies out of this cross.








Okay I just went and grabbed my breeding and foaling book to check and Red Snow is at day 306 today so if she were to go the foal should be fine. Whew.

She had her first foal for me at day 321, the second at day 318 and the third at day 329.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 8, 2012)

Glad all is well!

I get so nervous when I can't see a mare on her cam. I've lost two foal over the years due to not being able to see every inch of the stall. One fooled right in front of me, on cam, but did so standing up and I didn't realize because her butt was away from the cam and it was a dark corner. The other must have laid down during 7 mins I wasn't watching and the foal was in about a 2 ft sq of stall I couldn't see on cam. It's heartbreaking. So I just get nervous if I can't see. I'm a worry part!

Glad all is well!


----------



## cassie (Mar 8, 2012)

won't be long now by the sounds of it!! YAY just gone down sternal and rolling quick jumpy back up and pushing her hay around, was pacing a little before this... how is her milk looking Connie?


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds like she is approaching the big moment...hope I am able to catch it. Fingers crossed for all to go well with your lovely girl.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 8, 2012)

She is not quite ready girls.  She is getting closer, but not near foaling. I do expect her to wait at least 12 more days. (she may have another plan though LOL) She has no milk to test yet Cassie, but I check her bag twice daily and it is progressing nicely.

I'm so happy you all are watching with me.  I will update everywhere when I think foaling is imminent so that hopefully all of you can join us for the big moment! I'm SO excited! I love Red Snow so much and she always provides me with such gorgeous foals.





I know it is nerve wracking Parmela. Thank you for your concerns and I am a worry wart also so we can worry together.


----------



## cassie (Mar 8, 2012)

she is happily eating her hay at 8:11pm


----------



## cassie (Mar 8, 2012)

11:44pm and Snow is grazing her stable looking calm...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2012)

2.10 am and I can just see foue feet at the back of her stable, I think she is just resting


----------



## cassie (Mar 9, 2012)

how is she today Connie?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 10, 2012)

2.10am and she is hoovering her stall


----------



## Connie P (Mar 10, 2012)

She is doing well. Progessing at a normal rate. I cannot get any milk from her yet. I sure hope she gives me some unlike last year when she was very selfish and would never even give me one drop to test.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 11, 2012)

4.45am and she is down sternal resting


----------



## Connie P (Mar 11, 2012)

Red Snow's bag has increased today.


----------



## cassie (Mar 11, 2012)

YAY for shopping bag increase!!

Red Snow is having a little scratch n back to eating


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 11, 2012)

Connie P said:


> Red Snow's bag has increased today.


Yay! Progress!!! So excited for you Connie.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 12, 2012)

Snow is down and resting


----------



## Connie P (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to the world of "beep" "beep" "beep" I swear I hear that noise while I sleep LOL - She was just laying out flat which is odd for 5:30 a.m. - she usually doesn't do that. Hmmm..........I do still think she will wait at least another week, but I never fully trust these girls because their "sneaky" LOL.............


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 12, 2012)

LOL I had the loan of an equipage last yr so I could give it a try and as the baby was still in the room I had to have it under my pillow to muffle it but so I could still hear it. It was like a bucket of cold water umpteen times a night LOL

I have just gotten my own one for this yr but wont be sticking it under my pillow this time


----------



## cassie (Mar 12, 2012)

glad you have the foal alarm on her Connie... if I decide to breed both girls for 2013 foals I will definitley be getting foal alarms!

how is she looking tonight?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

Connie, I can't get the cam up? Anyone else able to??????


----------



## cassie (Mar 13, 2012)

hmm, let me check... ah I can't either!! can you ring? or do you want me to?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess I never know what to do. Should I call her you think? I guess that's the point of the cams, right?

Wait, it's back up. But for the life of me, I can't see a horse. My eyes must be going!!!

Cassie, do you see a horse????


----------



## cassie (Mar 13, 2012)

no mine is just saying cam not found... yeah we ring about this sort of thing... it wouldn't cost you international with you both being in america would it?

I asked the girls on marestare if they could call but haven't had an answer...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

It's back up now.


----------



## cassie (Mar 13, 2012)

really? hmm still down for me... you can see Red snow Parmela?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope, down again. I'm calling


----------



## cassie (Mar 13, 2012)

cool thanks Parmela!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

Called. She has bad weather so the cam is going in and out. But she knows we can't see it.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the calls. My phone was just a jingling away.  My internet goes down completely (HughesNet) when we have storms and it was storming like crazy last night. I apologize for not updating the Twitter before it went out. Never be afraid to call me for any reason at all. I welcome it! Thank you again!

It is still touch and go this morning as it is SUPER cloudy, but it is supposed to clear up and we should be good to go again.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 13, 2012)

As long as you are watching, I am just sorry that we can't help


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad all was ok. I hated calling so late and you were so gracious for such a rude awakening!lol


----------



## Connie P (Mar 13, 2012)

Hughes Net was having big problems and many areas were out of service for several hours. We are back up and running! YAY!

Parmela - you have the sweetest, softest voice.  It is so nice to be able to put a voice with a name. Hopefully someday we can meet in person.  Feel free to call anytime. I honestly do not mind. I always say: better safe, than sorry. I have the beeper and the monitor, but I do doze and sometimes technology can fail as we all know.

Red Snow is doing great! Her bag is increasing nicely and she is outside enjoying this most glorious day with her friends. Sunny and in the 60's here in Michigan! She will return to her stall about 5 p.m. EST


----------



## Eagle (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome back Connie


----------



## Joanne (Mar 13, 2012)

I just LOVE these two horses! Can't wait to see this years foal. Last year's was awesome!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you Joanne! I'm pretty excited myself!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 16, 2012)

Red Snow is hanging in there. Her bag is still progressing, but not what I would call ready. I am thinking she has another week or so.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, thank you Connie, I am still watching her through out the night.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the update Connie.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like Red Snow has found a new favorite spot to stand. I went out to check on her about 7 a.m. because she never stands there and I thought maybe her tail was caught on her water bucket. She was and is fine. We wrap all handles on the water buckets, but you just never know - sometimes really freaky things happen, and I have that worry wart syndrome.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes Connie I agree, that is why I NEVER braid tails, when I wash them I will braid them as they always roll after so it keeps the tails a little bit cleaner but I always take it out before leaving them. I once received a call from a friend who was hysterical and I could only understand that something had happened to her horse. I rushed to her stables to find a horrible mess. She had left her horse braided over night and he had got it caught in the fence which was electric, obviously he had gone nuts poor thing and was in a real mess. He had kicked and bucked and was cut to bits until he just laid down and gave up. It took my 10 minutes to cut him free and nearly an hour to get him cleaned up.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh no Eagle that is really scary. :-(

Red Snow is acting VERY strange so I've brought her back up from the pasture and will be preparing her and her stall for a new foal. That doesn't mean I'll get one, but at least I will be prepared. Will update in a bit after I get everything ready. Hope you all can join us in the miracle of birth!


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like Red Snow is being prepped for delivery and is about to get her maternity clip. Go Red Snow


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

OMG is that her belly bouncing, thats one active baby


----------



## Connie P (Mar 17, 2012)

Her belly was really bouncing because she is EXTREMELY ticklish on her belly Karina and when I run the clippers under there she just twitches like crazy.



She has been restless and lots of flehming. She is uncomfortable. I do NOT trust her at all so she is staying in today. I brought her best friend and neighbor (Sugar) into the barn also so she wouldn't feel upset. Now all we need is a calm, safe delivery with a beautiful baby!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2012)

I am praying and crossing everything for you Connie.

P.S she looks so clean


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh thats so funny. I have never seen one so ticklish.

Fingers crossed for a safe delivery of a baby tonight


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2012)

we have a low alert








for a safe and easy foaling Connie and Red Snow


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

The low alert is on!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 17, 2012)

Red Snow is in labor - Please tune in it should be anytime now.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2012)

I am glued Connie


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

ray For a safe foaling, healthy baby and momma.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

Oooooh exciting. Will keep tuned as much as I can


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

I lose the stream every once in a while, but it's mostly up. Come on girl, eat your dinner! I'm mean, have that baby!


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

4.53 and she has laid down although I think she is only taking some weight off the floor


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

4.55 and back up


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

5.22 and laid down. Looking back a little every now and then

Now flat out ooops back up again. I cant keep up LOL Nope back down again


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok she is back up again.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

5.26 And she is back down again going from flat out to sitting up and looking back

I am so excited


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 17, 2012)

oooooh, c'mon girl, I was headed out the door to go buy groceries. Groceries will have to wait. I assume Connie is right there. Right?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

She's certainly going to go way before Raven! C'mon girl, you can do it. All your aunties are watching.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2012)

One at a time please Parmela. Lol


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 17, 2012)

She' back up. Well c'mon girl make up your mind.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 17, 2012)

That was not a baby. Guess she is clearing the way though!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

Those poops looked pretty solid. I was expecting something looser.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

back down again


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 17, 2012)

Laying down, oooomf, on her side now, looking back at rear end, now looking like she may take a quick nap, or maybe?????? We're so close and that baby wants out! You can do this.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, poop looked pretty solid. I am going to run out and do a few things. Bet that will get her going.




for Snow and Connie.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

and up again. She is going to keep us glued lol


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

6.30 and she has been up and down a few more times. She is not comfy she must be close to pushing now


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

She sure is uncomfortable. Prayers for a safe foaling and healthy baby and momma...again. (you can't have too many prayers)

Now just wait til I'm outta the shower!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 17, 2012)

Red Snow and I want to wish you a very Happy Birthday Parmela! 

She is in active labor for sure - it is just a matter of progession. She is so uncomfortable. I feel so bad for her. Yes I am right here with her. I will not leave her side.  Thank you all for all the prayers and well wishes. I sure do appreciate each and every one.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 17, 2012)

She really does look so uncomfortable. Praying for a safe and healthy foaling.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

My son was watching her earlier and he was hoping to stay up and watch but I said she could foal in a few mins or a few hrs so no staying up. I think he was disappointed LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

We have surprise birthday plans (the first year we've not had pregnant mares at our farm during my birthday) so won't be watching constantly for a couple hours. If someone thinks of It, will someone text me when she really gets down to business? 314.415.0050.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

8.02 and Red Snow is back to being really restless and just gone down


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 17, 2012)

Red Snow, can you wait until I finish cooking steaks but not keep Connie up all night? Pleeeeeeeeeeez?


----------



## Connie P (Mar 17, 2012)

OMG I cannot believe she is laboring this long. I am worn out for sure. Come on sweet Red Snow - let's get this show on the road.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 17, 2012)

Connie P said:


> OMG I cannot believe she is laboring this long. I am worn out for sure. Come on sweet Red Snow - let's get this show on the road.


A couple of years ago Faith did the light labor for 3 days. She was up and down, sighing, breathing heavily, making grunting sounds, biting her legs and sides...all of it. Hopefully Red Snow will get the show on the road soon though.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 17, 2012)

She has NEVER labored this long. She also made a big fat liar out of me today. I just responded on Parmela's thread the other day that in 17 years I have never had a mare go off feed before foaling and guess what? She hasn't touched her supper today. I am just praying so hard that everything is okay in there. She doesn't look distressed so I sit here and wait, biting nails...............Just made a big pot of coffee because I think I'm going to be up for the night. Stinker.

Now I can watch Raven and Pacific pintos also.  Maybe I can pull up Cassie's mare too!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

I too didn't think she'd eaten all you'd given her, but I couldn't see for sure. Keeping the prayers coming.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

Looking like maybe progress again. Up, down, pace, up, down. Go girl!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

And nothing


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

4.15am and she is down resting. I was very surprised to see her alone when I woke up this morning, I guess she was just having problems with babies position last night.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 18, 2012)

I am sick with worry at this point. The only reason I have not had the vet come yet is because she is watching her via cam and Red Snow is not in distress. She is trying to keep me calm, but I am ready for a stroke any minute I think. I have never had a mare go this long in labor and my stomach feels sick that the baby is in the wrong position. I am definitely having the vet come in the morning to check her out and ultrasound her. I need some peace of mind here. My stomach hurts and I feel ill. She is not stressed out though. She is not sweating or struggling. Oh my nerves................


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

Connie please calm down! You need to be relaxed when she starts. Now I have no idea what is going on with her or with all the other girls that are doing exactly the same thing this year. I have never seen anything similar but many are doing it. Penny of Lil Pondarosa's mare Kitkat had been in what looked like labour for days and days and then Friday night she finally had an adorable colt. Jewels of Pacific has been doing it for nearly a week and Joanne scanned her and baby is fine and in the lift of position.





Also the milk tests have been going up and down this year too



It must be this thing with the sun.





Stay calm cos she will be fine and if you need some sleep just let us know.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 18, 2012)

I have been awake for 24 hours straight now. I will be calm as soon as I know she is okay.  This is the longest labor on record here at CLP Miniatures for sure.

Thank you for letting me know about the other mares. I knew that Jewel was behaving badly (LOL). She is a maiden mare. It is good to know that other mares are doing this same thing. It does help to calm my nerves. I appreciate you sharing that with me Eagle.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

I know it must be terribly worrying for you and it is easy for me to say "don't worry" cos it isn't my mare but I really am sure she is fine and just acting weird like many girls this year. Heather at MRF has also noticed that the girls aren't foaling when they test ready. So you aren't alone.



Why don't you get a few hours sleep. I will watch her until 7.00am your time then I have to go to my in-laws for lunch


----------



## Connie P (Mar 18, 2012)

You are so sweet Eagle. XXOO I wish I could relax enough to sleep.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

I know, I never slept last year when my high risk mare was due.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 18, 2012)

Red Snow is doing fine. Vet is confident that she is progressing just fine on her own. She is not distressed at all - just taking her good ole sweet time.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

you know this probably means it is a colt


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

Connie, I had NO idea you were so beside yourself. I watched her all night and know she was moving the baby around a lot, but I didn't know you were so distressed. I would have called you. I'm so glad your vet has been able to calm you with a great report. Believe me, if the baby wasn't in the right position, I really think you'd see more distress in Red Snow. Nature is amazing and knows when things are right and when they're wrong. She's uncomfortable, but so not distressed. She's just taking her time.

I know I too can't believe she hasn't gone yet. I had her, Raven, Jewel and (dang, how bad of me, can't think of the other farm - when the several stalls can all be seen at once down the line????), well I had those four up all the time and then flipped through some others. Red Snow had me convinced a couple of times she was going to get busy...and then nothing! That's a mare for you!

Take a deep breath, we are all with you, all praying for the same wonderful outcome! Hugs my friend.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 18, 2012)

Well I see Red Snow is up to her old tricks of not knowing what to do with herself. Poor little thing but if she only foaled it would all be over LOL


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 18, 2012)

I was up late last night watching a movie and I had her up on the laptop. A few times when she went totally on her side I thought it was curtain time. Guess she really is just getting the little one in place and taking little naps. She looks content. Choctaw sends sissy her love. Stressing can wear you out, I know. Bless your heart.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 18, 2012)

I wonder if she will go this evening. She is yet again mighty uncomfortable. I am guessing there are eyes watching as I need to go muck out now but will only be about 20mins 1/2 an hr


----------



## Connie P (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes with every passing hour, the more tired i became, the more my mind would race to awful thoughts. I finally cried at the 24 hour mark and released most of the stress I was feeling. My vet really thinks that she is working on getting the foal into position and she is doing fine and I totally trust my vet so I just took a 1 1/2 hour nap and am back at the marestaring.

I suspected "colt" last week when she was riding Sugar in the pasture for days.  We shall see..........

I am going to restart the computer that has the cam right now so it will go down for just a few minutes. Thanks for being there for me. I usually stay calm as a cucumber but I have never experienced this so it is new to me and me and Red Snow are besties so I have to be sure she is safe.


----------



## 2minis4us (Mar 18, 2012)

She looks likes she is breathing hard ....

Maybe because she is eating ?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

I am here watching and holding your hand too Joanne


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 18, 2012)

I think you should take advantage of all the eyes and catch a few zzzz's but I do understand the fear of going to sleep and something happening.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay I just took her for another walk and when we came back she gave me colostrum. All signs are a go everyone. A real fast 4 pink squares and a ph of 6.3


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

not long to go now then you will get some sleep, oh no you won't cos you will be playing with your new baby


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 18, 2012)

She is down resting again and looks a little more comfy then earlier


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

5:50pm cam time. Laying down, looks pretty relaxed. Maybe this is the quiet before the storm...the foaling storm that is.

Hugs Connie. We're all pulling for Red Snow!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

7:20 cam time. Down, up, down, up. Now eating! Go figure.


----------



## cassie (Mar 18, 2012)

I have her up Connie



sorry for not being around much LOL crazy here at the moment, but things are settling down! and just in time too I think! 8:26pm she is standing quietly in the bottom half of her stable. WOW you poor thing! come on Red Snow! we want to see a gorgeous little healthy safe foal from you tonight!!

Connie if you want to get some sleep I will be here watching. I can call you with anything! I did this for Amanda, and she was able to sleep some thank goodness!

please let me know and I will make sure I am around!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the video feed with us! I have never seen anything like this before so this is really neat for me! Good luck with the foaling. The previous 3 babies are gorgeous!!


----------



## Wings (Mar 18, 2012)

I have my fingers crossed for a safe foaling followed by a full nights sleep



Good luck!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 18, 2012)

pushing!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

prayers! You can do it Red Snow.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

Here comes baby!

My mind isn't working. Is she a maiden?


----------



## MeganH (Mar 18, 2012)

No I don't think she is Parmela.

You can do it girl!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 18, 2012)

I think she's about to have it!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh my! Connie is AMAZING! Head and front feet out.

Wow! All out! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 18, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! FIRST BABY I HAVE EVER SEEN BORN!!!! LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats!! Looks DARK!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

Filly! Congratulations Connie and Red Snow!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 18, 2012)

FILLY!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 18, 2012)

FILLY!! YAY!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

My, Connie has such a gentle touch and way of moving. So MUCH preferred to the most of what I see on these cams. Bless you, Connie!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

Awwwwww, Red Snow is awesome!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 18, 2012)

I see lots of "snow shoes" (socks ;-))


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats!!! I missed the foaling as I was putting my son to bed... But looks like a very pretty filly!


----------



## cassie (Mar 18, 2012)

YAY congratulations on your gorgeous filly Connie! good work Red Snow! lovely darky filly with 4 STOCKINGS!!! stunning!! how exciting! and already trying to get up! gorgeous baby!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 18, 2012)

Just a question since I am new to this...is it normal for the placenta to still be dragging around behind her? Also, is it normal for the mother to not pay much attention? Just asking....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

Lil Timber Buck said:


> Just a question since I am new to this...is it normal for the placenta to still be dragging around behind her? Also, is it normal for the mother to not pay much attention? Just asking....


It may take some time for the sac to be completely expelled. Connie will give it some time to hang as the weight of it hanging provides natural gravity to assist in it coming out fully. And from what I saw, the mom nuzzled and like the foal initially and that was the beginning of her bonding. But since she didn't eat much the past 24 hours, she's hungry now and knows by nature she needs to eat to provide quality milk. All is well!

I love the LONG legs on that filly. Stunning!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 18, 2012)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> It may take some time for the sac to be completely expelled. Connie will give it some time to hang as the weight of it hanging provides natural gravity to assist in it coming out fully. And from what I saw, the mom nuzzled and like the foal initially and that was the beginning of her bonding. But since she didn't eat much the past 24 hours, she's hungry now and knows by nature she needs to eat to provide quality milk. All is well!
> 
> I love the LONG legs on that filly. Stunning!!


FANTASTIC! Thanks for the answers. I hope to be able to have a baby mini one day by our stallion and be as prepared and efficient as Connie. Wow A+ job here on the camera and the handling!!!! Exceptional experience for me.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 18, 2012)

She is the most beautiful baby girl and I couldn't have asked for a better delivery. Red Snow is perfect, her baby girl is perfect and I am so thankful! Thank you ALL so much for all the eyes and well wishes and for sharing in our miracle this evening!

Here she is!












Goodnight and nobody better foal while I'm asleep! XXOO


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh Connie, she's STUNNING! Red Snow and Izon did you proud!!! Love how femine and delicate she is. Love her legs and her markings. Please SLEEP now!!! We'll keep an eye on her. She's already figuring out those long legs, she uses them like she's had them all her life!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you Parmela! (((( )))) Please tell Raven to hold on until I get some sleep. 

If anyone sees anything that is concerning please feel free to still call me. She is nursing and seems to be doing everything she is supposed to be doing so I feel I can rest now. Much Thanks!


----------



## cassie (Mar 18, 2012)

oh she is just absoloutly adorable!!! congratulations Connie!!!! what a stunning filly! love her markings and her legs! WOW

have a great sleep I am watching! and when you wake I hope we will get to see some dry pics of your gorgeous new girl!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 19, 2012)

Aughhhh, she is gorgeous. I hate that I missed it but I was busy, busy out with mine until after dark. Glad all is well. Prayers answered.

Congratulations on your new precious filly!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 19, 2012)

She is already running around that stall! Too freakin' cute!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 19, 2012)

Whew, I had my phone in my hand. Red Snow looked like she heard something and was very agitated, nervous. I thought a dog or something was in the barn and now I see you're in there. Relief!


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Connie



wow red Snow didn't seem too happy to see you naughty girl! has the baby pooped at all yet?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 19, 2012)

1:12 cam time and I'd SWEAR that baby was trying to eat the feed in momma's bin! She was seriously trying to figure out what that good smellin' stuff was for! That baby came out running and now eatin'!lol


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2012)

haha she sure is n up n go little one isn't she LOL going to be a hanful I reckon Connie LOL I'm sure you'll have fun with her


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2012)

OH MY WORD!! She is just the chicest little thing I have ever seen



you could call her bunny with that little white bottom



I am so happy for you Connie that all went smoothly and from what I have read you were as cool as a cucumber so well done for fighting those nerves.





2.58am and she is having a drink


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2012)

no I haven't seen her poop yet Diane, I have seen her trying a few times... poor baby girl!she is just too cute!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh she's absolutely gorgeous!! I'm so thrilled for you Connie - many congratulations!!

And well done Red Snow, you have given your Momma a very beautiful daughter, clever girl!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 19, 2012)

Good morning all!

Yes the little one has nursed, pottied, pooped - did everything she was supposed to do.  I do not leave (for bed) until they have done everything they are supposed to do. Thank you for noticing that she may be straining though and I may give her an enema when I go out for morning chores just to help her along and of course the vet will be coming.  She did come out wanting to jump right up, nurse, eat and race around the stall. She says "thank goodness I am out of that tight place" LOL. "I want to show the world how beautiful and happy I am".





I have been doing this for a very long time so am very experienced, but when I had not had a wink of sleep for over 24 hours and she was laboring so long I let my mind start racing with terrible thoughts and just needed some rest to relax. Red Snow did not follow her own rulebook this year. LOL Stinker! I was calm as a cucumber during delivery though.

This filly is just gorgeous. I cannot wait until she unfolds and I can get some better photos of her. She is also so friendly and sweet. I don't know if you all noticed, but she comes right to me each and every time I go in there.

Yes, Red Snow was like "PLEASE" leave me and my baby alone. I'm tired and I want to eat my dinner (FINALLY) and I want to be left alone with my new baby.








John said earlier in the day " it's gonna be a girl honey, because only a girl would give her mommy this much trouble even before birth". LOL

Parmela there could never be a dog in the barn at night because I close it up tight. I am the biggest worrier of predators and I would never get any sleep unless I knew that every single one of my horses was tucked in tight with no possible chance of a predator attack. I know I'm a little over-the-top.





I want to thank you all again so much for sharing in our joy! Now we wait for Annie who is next to foal on 5-12-12.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2012)

Connie P said:


> I have been doing this for a very long time so am very experienced, but when I had not had a wink of sleep for over 24 hours and she was laboring so long I let my mind start racing with terrible thoughts and just needed some rest to relax. Red Snow did not follow her own rulebook this year. LOL Stinker! I was calm as a cucumber during delivery though.
> 
> *It is very obvious that you love and care for your horses very much and we totally understand what lack of sleep does to your mind during foaling season. Your calm manner is inspiring*
> 
> ...


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 19, 2012)

OMG and I missed it. Congrats on your gorgeous new baby girl. I would love to steal her but you are just too far away LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 19, 2012)

So glad all went well Connie. She sure came out hopping and hasn't stopped. Well, she and mom laid down a few times together (so sweet) but for the most part she's been like the Energizer Bunny!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 19, 2012)

She is beautiful, Connie! I love her little white bum!


----------



## jyuukai (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm going to jump in and be a real stalker here. Is this filly a sibling to the colt Bare Necessities that you had (or have)? I remember seeing him as a weanling on your site and the resemblance is striking. I can't however, remember who his parents were





Sad I didn't catch the birth, but I did see her still wet and wobbly. Adorable!


----------



## 2minis4us (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulations Connie ! She is adorable


----------



## Connie P (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you so very much everyone and yes she is a full sister to CLP Bare Necessities!


----------



## jyuukai (Mar 19, 2012)

How awesome for you, then! He is gorgeous as well, I had a pony-crush on him for the longest time (and I kind of still do!)


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautiful filly.




Nothing better than a GREAT mare to take care of a newborn baby.



I watched her bonding with her baby.

Congrats to Red Snow on doing such a good job!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulations Connie. What a gorgeous little filly. Beautiful markings and just my cup of tea. Does she have any white on her face at all?

Lizzie


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 19, 2012)

OMG! A new baby, where are the pictures for us with dial up? I just got in from bathing to watch GH and check LB and see there is a brand new filly, congratulations, and I need pictures so I can drool, please!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2012)

Come on Connie you can't still be asleep



One pic is nowhere near enough.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL I have been gone most of the day. She is doing fabulous! I have not taken any more photos of her yet, but I promise I will tomorrow. I will bring her into the yard and take some more.

She is a really active little one - she came out knickering and was so loud and vocal. As if to say "here I am world"! She loves to run and kick up her heels in the stall. Tomorrow I will give her a little bit of time in the yard with mama. Such beautiful weather here.

She is just perfect. She does have one tiny spot of white on the end of her nose and a tiny spot on her bottom lip. I noticed that today. I just adore her!

Thank you for the compliments on Bare Necessities. He has the absolute perfect home right down the street from me.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 19, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Come on Connie you can't still be asleep
> 
> 
> 
> One pic is nowhere near enough.


WHere is the one picture??


----------



## Connie P (Mar 19, 2012)

First two newborn photos on page 17


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2012)

how lovely for you Connie! she is just the sweetest little thing!! glad everything went so very well for you!!

so how many more? and when are they due???

n we MUST see some more piccies PLEASE!!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 20, 2012)

We are only expecting one more this year from Annie. She is due 5-12-12. 

I will post more photos today!


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

Yay so very exciting!! Am hoping to see some new pics of your lovely girl when I wake up... Ok? Lol night all


----------



## Connie P (Mar 20, 2012)

Well here is our gorgeous girl today. Not quite two days old yet.






*I'm a pretty fancy girl! *






Weeeee I am happy to be outside!






Both of my mama's really love me alot!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 20, 2012)

She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

OH Thank you Thank you Thank you Connie,



she is just perfect


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 20, 2012)

The driving judges really like the black ones with white socks!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

She's a beauty for sure! Congratulations!

Pam


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 20, 2012)

What a precious girl!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 20, 2012)

She's really a beauty Connie! Congratulations on another spectacular baby.


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

Connie I am so in love with your gorgeous girl!!!! Have you decided on a name yet??? She is just stunning!!!!!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 20, 2012)

Her name will be CLP Shez Some Kinda Wonderful aka "Wendi"






and thank you so much again to all.


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 20, 2012)

She is gorgeous...


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 21, 2012)

WOW!! She is absolutely gorgeous - stunning!! What perfect markings!! Beautiful, beautiful baby.


----------

